# Những loại thực phẩm nào không dành cho bé bị táo bón



## kim ngân (7/10/19)

Bé bị táo bón khiến mẹ vô cùng lo lắng, nếu cứ bị táo bón kéo dài, khiến bé chậm lớn sự phát triển của bé cũng bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng. Táo bón là tình trạng rối loạn tiêu hóa và thường khiến trẻ đi ngoài khó khăn, dần gây cảm giác e sợ cho bé cho mỗi bé khi đi ngoài. Để biết trẻ táo bón không nề, hãy cùng tìm hiểu cặn kẽ về tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ cũng như cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sao cho đúng nhé.

*Định nghĩa về táo bón ở trẻ*
Táo bón ở trẻ là một vấn đề tiêu hóa thông thường. Táo bón ở trẻ thường được đặc trưng bởi sự đi tiêu không thường xuyên hoặc cứng hoặc phân khô. Nhiều yếu tố có thể dẫn đến ở trẻ bị táo bón, thủ phạm thường gặp bao gồm huấn luyện tự đi vệ sinh sớm và thay đổi chế độ ăn uống. May mắn thay, hầu hết các trường hợp táo bón ở trẻ là tạm thời. Khuyến khích con để thay đổi chế độ ăn uống đơn giản, chẳng hạn như ăn nhiều trái cây giàu chất xơ và rau quả uống nhiều chất lỏng có thể hướng tới xóa giảm táo bón.

*Các triệu chứng*
Các dấu hiệu và triệu chứng của táo bón ở trẻ có thể bao gồm:

Không đi tiêu trong nhiều ngày.
Đi tiêu khó, không và phải rặn.
Đau bụng.
Buồn nôn.
Dấu vết của phân lỏng hoặc giống như đất sét trong đồ lót của của trẻ em, một dấu hiệu cho thấy phân được sao lưu trong trực tràng.
Màu đỏ máu tươi trên bề mặt phân cứng.
Kém ăn
Hành vi hay thay đổi
Táo bón ở trẻ thường không nghiêm trọng. Tuy nhiên, táo bón kinh niên có thể dẫn đến các biến chứng hoặc một tín hiệu cơ bản. Cần đưa con đến bác sĩ nếu táo bón kéo dài hơn hai tuần hoặc kèm theo như:

Sốt,
Ói mửa.
Máu trong phân.
Chướng bụng.
Trọng lượng mất.
Đau vết nức hậu môn.
Sa trực tràng.



​*Trẻ táo bón không nên ăn gì thì tốt*
Do chế độ ăn uống hằng ngày của trẻ chưa phù hợp làm cho trẻ bị táo bón, thì sau đây là những món ăn mẹ không nên cho trẻ ăn khi trẻ đang bị táo bón.

*Chế phẩm từ sữa*: Một số trẻ không dung nạp được protein trong sữa bò và các chế phẩm từ sữa như sữa tươi, sữa chua, phô mai... có thể bị tiêu chảy hoặc táo bón. Ngoài ra, lượng đường lactose trong sữa còn là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị đầy bụng, khó tiêu.

*Thịt đỏ*: Trong giai đoạn bé ăn dặm, nếu mẹ lạm dụng quá nhiều thịt đỏ cũng khiến cho trẻ dư thừa chất đạm, chất béo, hệ tiêu hóa mất thời gian để xử lý. Nếu trẻ đang bị táo bón thì mẹ cần phải gạch tên thịt đỏ ra khỏi thực đơn, thay vào đó nên cho bé ăn thịt gà, cá nước ngọt đễ dễ tiêu hóa.

*Bánh mì*: Một số mẹ mình đinh ninh rằng các loại tinh bột rất tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé,  nhưng điều này chỉ đúng đối với những trẻ trên 2 tuổi có hệ tiêu hóa cứng cáp. Đối với trẻ từ 8-12 tháng tuổi, bột mì đã qua chế biến sẽ khiến bé nặng bụng, khó tiêu hơn nên mẹ hãy ngừng để bé ăn dặm với bánh mì ngọt trong thời gian này.

*Bánh kẹo ngọt*: Tương tự như bột mì, các loại bánh kẹo dành cho trẻ em nói chung cũng liên quan đến các triệu chứng đầy hơi, táo bón, do đó bạn nên hạn chế tối đa cho trẻ sử dụng các thực phẩm này đề phòng rối loạn tiêu hóa của trẻ trong giai đoạn ăn dặm.

Ngũ cốc qua chế biết: Các loại ngũ cốc tinh chế thường giàu chất bột, ít chất xơ nên rất dễ gây nên chứng táo bón cho trẻ. Mẹ có thể thay thế ngũ cốc tinh chế bằng ngũ cốc nguyên hạt để tăng cường chất xơ và khoáng chất giúp cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ.

*Những chất cần thiết cho trẻ táo bón*
Bổ sung chất xơ cho bé

*Các loại trái cây*
Việc cho trẻ ăn trái cây sẽ để cung cấp đủ chất xơ giúp cho cơ thể trẻ dễ tiêu hóa và có tác dụng làm sạch hệ tiêu hóa làm mềm phân cải thiện đường ruột. Vì vậy, cung cấp thêm chất xơ trong chế độ ăn uống sẽ giúp trẻ giảm táo bón và những khó chịu do táo bón mang lại như mệt mỏi, chán ăn hay đau đớn khi đi vệ sinh.

*Các loại rau sạch*
Trong rau có hàm lượng Vitamin cùng với chất xơ, điển hình là súp lơ xanh, rau đay, rau mồng tơi rau cải... cho trẻ ăn nhiều rau sẽ điều hòa hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ hoạt động tích cực. Từ đó trẻ không còn bị táo bón hay sợ đi ngoài nữa.

*Sữa chuua*
Tập cho trẻ ăn sữa chua là rất tốt vì trong sữa chua có chứa nguồn lợi khuẩn giúp trẻ cần bằng hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột, phòng tránh các tác động xấu đến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ. Cho trẻ có cảm giác ăn ngon và hấp thụ các dưỡng chất tốt, ngoài ra, theo số liệu công bố của bộ Nông Nghiệp Hoa Kỳ trong mỗi 100 gram sữa chua chứa 1,1 gram chất xơ. Vậy nên cho trẻ ăn sữa chua mỗi ngày giúp cải thiện hiệu quả tình trạng táo bón của trẻ.

*Uống đủ nước*
Mất nước hay trẻ uống không đủ nước cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến việc đi ngoài của trẻ, vậy nên các mẹ hãy tập cho trẻ uống nhiều nước để cải thiện tình trạng đi ngoài. Rèn cho trẻ thói quen buổi sáng cho trẻ uống 1 ly nước đun sôi để nguội và uống nước khi khát.

*Cần bổ sung dưỡng chất dinh dưỡng cho trẻ theo từng bữa để giúp trẻ khỏe hơn và tránh bị táo bón.*

*Thực đơn cho bé bị táo bón từ 2 – 3 tuổi*

*Thực đơn sáng: *Mẹ có thể chọn một trong những món cho bé như bánh mỳ, sữa khoản 200ml hay phở bò (1 bát cơm) thêm 1 miếng đu đủ nhỏ (khoảng 200g) hoặc cháo gà/thịt heo (1 bát cơm), một quả quýt ngọt/chuối...
*Thực đơn bữa trưa:* đây là bữa ăn cần nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, nên cho trẻ ăn cơm nát, bánh bao, thịt băm, rau cải, gan động vật đậu phụ, canh rau... lượng thứ ăn cả ngày của trẻ. Các mẹ có thể cho trẻ uống những loại sữa bò, sữa đậu nành pha loãng.
*Thực đơn bữa tối*: mẹ nên cho trẻ ăn hơi nhạt, ví dụ như cơm nát, mì sợi, bánh nhân rau, rau cải, súp... các chất dinh dưỡng trong bữa tối chiếm khoảng 30% tổng số lượng thức ăn cả ngày. Đồng thời cũng phải chú ý không nên cho trẻ ăn quá no sẽ ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của trẻ. Ở gian đoạn từ 3 tuổi trẻ đã biết ăn theo bữa như người lớn và có thể tự đưa ra yêu cầu về món ăn, bạn nên chuẩn bị thức ăn thêm cho bé nhiều hơn.
Bên cạnh những thực phẩm cần thiết mẹ cũng nên tập cho bé vận động giúp tăng cường cơ thành bụng, và co tròn hậu môn như: chạy nhảy, nô đùa. Xoa bụng cho bé theo khung đại tràng từ phải qua trái ngày 3-4 lần vào khoảng cách giữa 2 bữa ăn (10-15 phút/ lần), cho bé đi đại tiện đúng giờ quy định và tránh nhịn đại tiện. Ngoài ra mẹ cũng có thể dùng thêm thuốc cho bé.


----------



## trataodo (16/4/20)

Trẻ biếng ăn, bị các bệnh đường tiêu hóa bạn có thể cho bé dùng táo đỏ để điều trị tình trạng này, cho trẻ uống trà táo đỏ tiện dụng mà hỗ trợ cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ khỏe mạnh hơn, tránh các triệu chứng như táo bón, đau bung.


----------

